# Question, Can 2 Cab units control the same Locomotive ?



## Skylark-14 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok, so my question is, can two Cab units control the same locomotive at different points on the layout ? Example= Operator #1 pulls train with loco #2295 from yard onto mainline and sends it East. Operator #2 at the east end of the mainline (may not see Operator #1)sees #2295 approaching his operational area. Can he now call up the address for #2295 and assume control to stop the train, run it into East yard, disconnect, hook up to cars waiting to go West and send it back West to Operator #1 waiting in the West operational area?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have two MRC prodigy units, and can run the same loco with either unit .. when I do, I stop the loco with handheld one before starting it again with handheld #2
It sometimes does weird things if I don't stop movement before switching handhelds


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll second Warren's comments. In MRC systems, you need to stop the loco with the first unit, release it (that is, select another loco or dummy address), and then have the second unit take over. If the unit is selected by multiple cabs at the same time, you can get odd behavior. The display flashes to let you know you have done this.

Other manufacturer's systems may behave differently; owners of those brands will have to weigh in.


----------



## Skylark-14 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Guys :appl:. Am looking at the NCE Power Cab. I realize we cannot use 2 of the Power Cabs but will need the Engineer Cab Throttle as a Slave controller.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like there may be different answers to
the question. The system design may be
different in some makes. I can start a train going forward with
my Bachmann EZ DCC master Controller then overide that with
the handheld while the master speed control is still up. I can
even use the handheld to slow it to a stop and then
back it up. The master controller can retake command
when you move it''s speed control. 

While this may be a possible convenience, with most
systems you can start your train with the hand
held. Then unplug it and move it
to another jack as long as the master controller 
continues to power the track; all the while the train
continues per the last command. My Bachmann
has that capability.

Don


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

It is going to be dependant on the system. My ESU system will not allow another throttle to take over an engine if another throttle already has it addressed. It won't even allow the second throttle to dial it up. The first throttle must release it first before the second throttle can take control.

However, that being said - throttle one can have a train rolling and then release it while it is still moving. The engine will continue rolling at the last set speed step completely unattended. The second throttle can then address that engine and the throttle will automatically set itself (the throttle knobs are also motor driven) to the set speed that engine is running at, and you can continue on un-interrupted.

Mark.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

With Digitrax,if a loco is under throttle A control and you want throttle B to take over,dialing the loco's address will have throttle B ask you if you want to "steal" the loco from throttle A.Answering "yes" will automatically switch control from A to B.

A loco's address may be stored in multiple throttles but can be "active" on only one at a time.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I need to revise my previous answer. I tested it about an hour ago.

You do NOT need to stop the loco on the Prodigy systems, just release it. You cannot have the loco selected by two cabs simultaneously.


----------



## Skylark-14 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hopefully someone in a club that runs NCE will reply to this. After watching all the Power Cab vids on YouTube I am wondering IF you can run 2 Power Cab units ? IE- 1 master and 1 slave. The master unit Must use the 6 wire Flat cable. In a few vids where the operator is using Pro Cab, a Power Cab unit can be added anywhere on the layout as a slave unit and disconnected and moved to any connection point around the layout. Power is supplied by the Command unit under the layout and is the source of power to the rails, Not the Pro Cab or Power Cab units.

So can I use 2 Power Cabs like this ? I have looked at the small Slave units and do not like them.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No matter how your DCC system is set up,you can't have a locomotive respond to two different throttles at the same time.You can have it switched to a new throttle at will any time but it must be de-activated from the previous one.


----------



## Skylark-14 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Jake, I under stand that only 1 cab can control each loco at a time but no one can answer me if you can use 2 power cabs together. No sense dropping a bunch of money on something that will not work as needed.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

My system is Digitrax and I'm not really sure what NCE means by "cab".Is it a throttle or a command station or both fused together.I've seen their website and admit I'm as confused as you are.


----------



## Skylark-14 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Jake. NCE Power Cab is Throttle and Command Station in one hand held unit and Pro Cabs hand held unit is just Throttle as the Command Station and 5amp power is in the Booster unit under the layout. The Power Cab unit comes with a flat cable that has 6 wires in it as 2 wires carry the power for the track and a coiled wire (looks like an old house phone cord) that only has 4 wires in it for use with a Pro Cab system. Only 4 wires are used because the power is supplied by the booster unit.

In theory 2 Power Cabs should be able to be used together. One using the flat 6 wire main cable supplying power and the other using the 4 wire secondary cable. The handhelds default to Cab #2 so the second one would need to be changed to #3 or #4. To prevent conflicts between the 2.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Skylark-14 said:


> Thanks Jake, I under stand that only 1 cab can control each loco at a time but no one can answer me if you can use 2 power cabs together.


when you plug a power cab into a system where there is already an active protocol, it recognizes this and operates like a ProCab which must be configured with an appropriate address as you've described. I use my PowerCab as a ProCab on the club layout.

If there are two cabs with the same loco address selected, the command station will most likely send alternating commands to the loco. 

While I don't know this for sure, I doubt the command station is going to recognize that two cabs are sending commands to the same loco. When the command station needs to send a command over the tracks to the loco, it will send the last command for that loco received from either cab.



Skylark-14 said:


> Ok, so my question is, can two Cab units control the same locomotive at different points on the layout ?


the location of the cabs and the locos are irrellevant.



Skylark-14 said:


> Example= Operator #1 pulls train with loco #2295 from yard onto mainline and sends it East. Operator #2 at the east end of the mainline (may not see Operator #1)sees #2295 approaching his operational area. Can he now call up the address for #2295 and assume control to stop the train, run it into East yard, disconnect, hook up to cars waiting to go West and send it back West to Operator #1 waiting in the West operational area?


Operator #1 can put the train running on the mainline toward operator #2. Op #1 can then unselect that loco, at which time the command station continues to send the last command to the loco as if the cab controlling it were unplugged.

Operator #2 can select the loco after Op #1 unselected it and take control of the loco. The command station will only ever see commands for that loco from one cab at a time.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

That I know of,the Powercab is an excellent starter set.However,if I understand it right,you can't add another throttle to it wich ,in my mind,is a serious drawback.You then need the 5 amps. set to do so.

If such is the case,you may want to consider the Zephyr.Not as a pretty face as the Powercab (console is ugly,my opinion),it has more power (3 amps) and two Loconet jacks for extra throttles or any other Digitrax devices you may need in the future.It can also allow up to two DC throttles to run DCC locos.


----------



## Skylark-14 (Sep 13, 2016)

It appears this is all a moot point as it is not possible to purchase a second Power Cab hand held without buying the complete system twice.  . I am stuck with the way too basic second throttle unit.
https://www.walthers.com/cab06p-intermediate-dcc-throttle-standard-w-potentiometer-speed-control

This is an oversight on NCE's part as I see it. On a medium size club (or home) layout it would be nice for ALL operators to have the same functions.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you haven't purchased it yet, take another look at MRC Prodigy (Express2 or higher, not the Explorer).

The Express version can handle up to 4 throttles, the rest of them up to 99. All you have to buy is the additional throttle. MRC puts the LOGIC in the handset, not the base station. Your primary handset determines what system you have (Express, Advance, Elite); you can use Express cabs (handsets) with higher end systems; you just won't have all the features (although that includes wireless; if you want wireless, you have to buy wireless cabs).

The only significant drawback to MRC units is that their PC interface is more expensive and not as capable. This may or may not be an issue for you.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a Digitrax Zephyr Extra to wich I added my DT400 throttle and a MRC 220 DC throttle.I have access to up to 28 functions with both the Z's throttle and the MRC while the twin throttle DT400 is limited to twelve wich is more than enough for steamers anyway.
This gives me four throttles on 3 amps. wich is all I'll ever need,considering the size of the layout.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Skylark-14 said:


> I am stuck with the way too basic second throttle unit.
> https://www.walthers.com/cab06p-intermediate-dcc-throttle-standard-w-potentiometer-speed-control


why isn't the ProCab an option?

you certainly don't need the command station features of a PowerCab in a 2nd cab.


----------



## Skylark-14 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Pro Cab may be the way to go but am waiting to hear back from NCE.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

I use a power cab and a pro cab together all the time. If you purchase more plugs you use even more pro cabs with the power cab. The limiting factors are the amount of current drawn by all the locomotives being controlled and the number of plugs (NCE Part Number 05240207) available to plug the pro cabs into.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Of course you can use a PowerCab and ProCab together but there's little point. The ProCab is effectively just a throttle when not connected to a 5amp command station. A more cost effective solution would be to use one of NCEs throttles with the PowerCab. If you want to upgrade your PowerCab to 5amps you can press a few buttons and turn it into a ProCab and use it with a SB5 booster, you must then use the curly cable.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

With Digitrax,two command stations (with DCS prefix) can operate together PROVIDED one is reconfigured as a booster,wich raises a question....can two PowerCab run together without an SB5 booster,assuming one is set as a ProCab?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> With Digitrax,two command stations (with DCS prefix) can operate together PROVIDED one is reconfigured as a booster,wich raises a question....can two PowerCab run together without an SB5 booster,assuming one is set as a ProCab?


In a word, yes.


----------

